# Dog gas



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So Omar will be 14 in April and is still quite energetic for a senior dog. We have not changed his food or treats or any activity. He has developed a gassy stomach and to put it bluntly, he farts. Usually no smell but just sound. At first it was when he was walking around, now he just freely let's them rip. lol. Does anyone's poodle do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Both of my toys farts. No sound but sure is smelly. They r on Acana kibbles, NutroMax canned food, and fresh meats for breakfast (chicken, beef, lamb, pork, turkey, rabbits). I don't think they know that they r farting. Sometimes they r sleeping on the couch then all of a sudden there is a stinky smell. They don't even move one bit. I can never tell which one did it. Lol


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Haha too funny. I don't think Omar knows or cares that he is doing it. Just like am old man. Hehe. Glad his don't smell. He just makes us laugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quiverfullmom (Jan 14, 2013)

*man o man!*

Our foster dog Shadow rips em when he is excited, scared, happy, playing... you get the idea. He is usually quiet, but man o man does he stink. It is very embarrassing when we have company. He really brings tears to our eyes. It is getting better, but I have to find a cure or we will never find him a furever home!

Jen


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

My spoo farts. It's usually silent but really reeks!!!  She acts like nothing happened, and meanwhile we humans are gagging and making ugly faces.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

My spoo does the silent but deadly, the other day he came into my office farted and left---smelled like broccoli was up his butt and died, my husband couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Raven, of all my six (bigger) dogs, is the one who can really clear a room. No noise at all though, just a horrid stench. He eats high quality food and treats too. I think poodles are just "airy".


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

"Charlie" doesn't mind letting out a good belch either, that I think he learned from my husband!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to respond here, as Remington loves a good burp... And, he passes gas like no other... No joke we have been laying on the bed, and will raise his leg to toot. If he had hands, I think he would toot and then hold the blanket over my head... He seems to think it is funny.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have to respond here, as Remington loves a good burp... And, he passes gas like no other... No joke we have been laying on the bed, and will raise his leg to toot. If he had hands, I think he would toot and then hold the blanket over my head... He seems to think it is funny.


Lmao you made my whole day


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I never had a dog that farted, so it's odd for me. Lily got very gassy when I gave her a bit of banana (will never do that again!) and the other day she nabbed half a chip I was eating and that gave her gas too - luckily she was sitting with hubby that evening 
Overall she doesn't pass gas, but certain foods seem to bother her - just like us.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Beware of apples dogs love them, but ohhh the apple farts!


----------

